# [Commission] Space Wolves army (freehands, FW, battle damage and all that jazz!)



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been working on a rather large Space Wolves army commission lately. Anyhow, the pack is finished and here's the results:




































































































































































































































































































































































And here's some army shots:


Embarked...










... and now disembarked:










I hope that you like the army. If you haven't seen enough yet, you are more than welcome to visit my Gallery where you will find many more pictures: 
http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/space-marines/

Please let me know if you have any comments, critique or questions; Feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

that is easily one of the best looking space wolf armies i have had the privilege of looking at,thank you! i love the shade of grey you have used, much better than the powder blue GW use !


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Great work! But your sign in the third picture says DSTB; does that mean anything or did you add random characters? + Rep for the amazing work.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

Silens said:


> Great work! But your sign in the third picture says DSTB; does that mean anything or did you add random characters? + Rep for the amazing work.


Those are Norse Runes.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful work Sigur!!!! love the effect on the power weapons. Any chance of getting a step-by-step on those?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@bitsandkits: Cheers. 

@Silens: Thanks muchly. It reads "Dere Sits The Bird".  No, I was in a hurry to finish that piece and couldn't spare the time to think of something witty (normally I prefer to hide little bits of fun or references here and there) - which would take me very long anyway  - and I just went with some very runic looking runes.

@Kitsunex: I'm fairly sure that Silens was aware of that. 

@Midge913: Cheers, glad you like it. Maybe I'll do a tutorial on those things in the future.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Brilliant freehand and battle-damage! this is up there with the best i have seen!


----------

